# Hawaii Reviews for November 2012



## billhall (Nov 4, 2012)

Reviews Hawaii November 2012


----------



## billhall (Nov 4, 2012)

*The Waikiki Banyan , Oahu, 10/20/12*

*New Review *


The Waikiki Banyan  
Reviewer: Elizabeth Deems​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 4, 2012)

*Kona Reef, Big Island, 9/29/12*

*New Review *


Kona Reef  
Reviewer: George & Juleen Nielsen​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

